

Ask HN: How do I find a marketing person for equity? - TTDaVeTT

Over the past couple years, I have built an online educational tool that combines a dictionary with flashcards and uses games to help users learn.  The site is called WordStash and is at http://wordstash.com.  The feedback has been great and the site is growing steadily.  I do not have the time to work on the marketing and promotion of the site and would like to divvy it out for equity.  How should I go about finding a person for this?
======
dcpdx
Shoot me an email; I'd love to learn more about the site. I majored in
marketing and am working on my own startup but depending on the time
commitment you're looking for I may be able to help. I see you're up in
Seattle; I'm actually in Portland, OR myself. Cheers!

claydani [at] gmail.com

------
TTDaVeTT
Here is a clickable link for the site: <http://wordstash.com/>

~~~
jimmyjim
The site could do with a little UI improvement. Background-vs.-body contrast
is rather harsh on the eyes.

~~~
TTDaVeTT
Yea, I can see how that could be a problem. Do you think I should just have a
solid color background? Do you think the clouds are too busy?

~~~
jimmyjim
Yeah, I think a solid color or a soft-going gradient layout that contrasts
well with the colors of the site's body would work well.

------
abbasmehdi
I have someone, other than flying kisses, how to reach you?

~~~
TTDaVeTT
Hey, my email is david-at-wordstash.com

